# Lawn and Garden Tractor Snow Plows, Blowers and snow cabs



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey folks, Since winter is here, Post pics of your Lawn and Garden tractor snow plows, snow blowers and snow cab set-ups.


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

ftorleans1 said:


> Hey folks, Since winter is here, Post pics of your Lawn and Garden tractor snow plows, snow blowers and snow cab set-ups.


Winter? What's winter? Lol upstate ny and no snow  just lucky I guess lol


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Bolens Estate Keeper with snowcaster, Bolens G11 with Snowcaster, Bolens HT20D with cab and hydro angle blade, and if it gets really, really deep, a Bolens 1886 with FEL. I'm pretty well set


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

My New Holland S14 with blower and weight trash can.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey guys, Cool stuff. 

Fatjay, Did you make your snow cab?


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes I did. No self-respecting store would sell something like that!

Here's the thread I made with all the pictures and progress:
http://www.tractorforum.com/f154/new-holland-s-14-restoration-project-pictures-26436/

I'm probably going to build another over the summer. While it's great, you have creative ideas after it's to late during the build process. I think I can build another, cheaper, that fits better. It's top heavy is my only real complaint, which plays hell when going over snow piles with one tire and having it rock back and forth.

Then again maybe I'll leave it and build the next one on my ariens s-14 when I finish building that.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey it looks pretty good though...
I've been wanting to build something for my Gravely 812. I know what you mean about not being able to think about everything before hand. Some items I build take multiple days if not a week or two. I'm always trying to think of every possible problem which may arise before I start. It saves a lot of time in the long run and more so, Steel stock. Thanks for mentioning the top heaviness... That's something which can be easily overlooked. I had planned on starting with 1" sq. tubing x 1/8" thick for the lower framing then transition over to 3/4" sq. tubing x 1/16" thick for everything above the steering wheel height and top the cab off with some .060 aluminum for the roof.


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

Picked up most of a cab over a year ago. Still haven't finished it, but bought a different tractor, so now it won't fit anyway! Thus, no picture. :lmao:


----------



## rdr202 (Apr 5, 2010)

*My Craftsman Plow Setup*

Here is my Craftsman Model # 270821 Automatic Transmission Lawn Tractor I purchased in 1999 I have replaced the original motor which was a 19.5HP with a 20HP.

I have the Craftsman Snow Cab Model # 24276 and the 48" Snow Plow Blade Model # 244281 mounted on it with chains and weights on the rear tires.

I also mounted some LED Lights for night plowing because the tractor stock lights just did not do a good job. I purchased the lights at Walmart for $30.00.

I also was sick of the rear view mirror I was using so I installed a car backup camera from Amazon.

I used this display mounted to the front cab support.

4.3'' Color TFT Car Monitor Support 480 x 272 Resolution + Car/Automobile Rear-view System Mirror Display Monitor cost was $20.00.

I used this camera mounted to the rear cab support.

Koolertron Rear View License Plate Backup CMOS Camera Cost was $14.00

To power the camera and display I used an old Cigarette Lighter Adapter Power Cord and plug it into the Cigarette Lighter Power Outlet I installed on the dash panel.

Now when I plow the street or back into my garage I can see without having to twist my neck or look in a mirror that's vibrating making me dizzy. 

I also have the Cub Cadet 49233 Lawn Tractor Seat Cover which is warmer than the vinyl stock seat.

I know the Snow Cab is open on the back to prevent Carbon Monoxide build up but I used some plastic wrap to make a wind block helps on those windy days.

I no longer use this tractor for lawn cutting I have another machine set up for that. 

I use this for plowing snow or moving dirt or logs or grading. I've beat the heck out of it over the years. I had to replace the motor when the original blew up, then a month after replacing that the axle broke inside transmission causing a lot of damage so I had to replace it with a used one.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

You have a backup camera??? I don't even have a rear window or mirrors and I don't have a backup camera. I just open the door and hang my head out and look back. Although, ther'es nothing stopping me from getting a backup camera...


----------



## rdr202 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm disabled so turning my body 
to look is a problem. I had a rear view mirror but it was not very good so I figured the backup camera was my best bet.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi rdr202, You have sparked many ideas... I never thought about the back-up camera system! Sure would have been handy earlier today while plowing our driveway down at the main rd.


----------



## rdr202 (Apr 5, 2010)

I had a few close calls pulling a u-turn in the street so this was a must have.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

That's a really good idea though, and I see them on ebay for $60, camera, 7" screen, and hookups. Even if I put in a rear window i'll have limited rear visibility, a camera would really be helpful.


----------



## rdr202 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've only got the 4" screen but it's a good clear picture of what's behind you. I just don't want to pull a u-turn into an on coming car. If you get the 7" screen you can then put in a DVD player and watch a movie while you plow.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

Ended up buying a 7" screen with camera for $55, he's in NJ and i'm in PA so it will be here soon. It was actually cheaper than buying the plexiglass for the rear window. Amazing what kind of world we live in where things are like that.

Thanks for the great idea, I'm also paranoid about changing lanes going down the road. I usually swing open the door and pop my head out, not exactly safe.


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jan 24, 2014)

really like that backup camera.
here are a couple of my machines in the winter gear





this is a pic of 1/2 of what i clear....about every other day


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice rigs!!! His and hers ? LOL


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have blower & blade for the 314, the 420 is my main pusher, but I have blades for the 70 I & 100 as well. Bough the little walk behind blower to clean the walks & have the 790 w/300 loader if I need it.

Won't be using any of them anymore this year due to shoulder surgery a couple of days ago! ~~ grnspot


----------



## rdr202 (Apr 5, 2010)

Back up camera will be a lot better than a rear window.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

4 tractors ready,but still now snow, couldn't even make a frozen diaquiri


----------



## tarren85 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sure could use those in ohio we have Atleast 10 inches of snow. Hope they work out great for you.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Been working the 812 all winter.


----------

